# Heatilator DV Won't Start



## Tirsty1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Heatilator direct vent gas fireplace (standing pilot ign) was installed with new home in '02.  Has seen very little use.  Pilot/gas have been turned off for the last year.  Started pilot recently on first attempt.  It stays lit-no problems there.  Turn on wall switch and the burner won't ignite.  Nothing happens, no noise or gas smell.  Breaker for on/off switch is good.  Unit worked fine last time it was used.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 22, 2008)

Could be:

1) Weak thermopile
2) Loose connection at gas valve
3) Loose connection at wall switch
4) Bad wall switch
5) Bad gas valve
6) Spider nest in burner supply line

I think thats about it...


----------



## Inside Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

Make sure you turn the valve knob to "on"... it's easy to forget to turn the valve from the "pilot" setting to the "on" setting once your pilot is lit.  If you're a bit handy, a quick test is to remove the wall switch as a possible problem.  On the valve, you'll have Th, TP, and THTP.  With your pilot lit and the valve knob turned to the "on" position, use a paper clip to jump the connection between the "TH" and "THTP" screws.  If it lights then, you might have a bad connection in your wall switch wire.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2008)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Spider nest in burner supply line



Pull the burner tube & use a 1/2" or 13mm socket/wrench to remove the burner orifice. Run a "Q-tip" into the small hole behind said orifice...Them damn spiders can make a nest so perfectly round & white, that you'll think it came from the factory that way...Had 3 units with that same issue this past fall...Them spiders seem to LOVE the Mercaptan that is used to flavor the odorless gas...They get in the orifice, make a nest, lay their eggs & die...
Leaves us with a head-scratcher of a problem, for sure...


----------

